# Mini Tac Sling (MTS)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

While I am waiting fir my various picatinny rail accessories to come in the mail, I decided to clean up my shop and make the little guy.

Mini Tac Sling! MTS for short

I cut a hunk off a AR15 quad rail hand guard to make the fork portion and attached a stubby foregrip handle to it

Cleaning up the edge on my mill.

















Then attach some scope mounts to both mount the TBB and a light/laser/whatever. I am also using the top scope mount as a sight. I'll add a pin on it later. Also a paracord wrist lanyard for that extra tactical touch. I am still testing either to use an off set scope mount for a more tilted 45 degree grip or the the inline scope mount for horizontal shooting.

















OR









A match stick is a safety measure, but the clamping mechanism of the picatinny mount is plenty of pressure on the bands.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is awesome cool!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I still have 3/4 of the quad rail. I may make another version of the MTS with space for a bow sight.

I have a short 4" quad rail coming that will become a Mini Tac Arrow with whisker biscuit!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! I love the way it looks.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

i need a portion of that rail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can put tactical laser/lighting handle or other type of tactical handle with that ,great conversion of material.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

That looks like a very interesting project, keep us up to date, please.

Cheers Allan


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Awesome. One of the most creative sling shots. I can't wait to see it with accessories installed


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yago said:


> i need a portion of that rail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You can put tactical laser/lighting handle or other type of tactical handle with that ,great conversion of material.


I have a red dot sight en route but I am going to try to make a pin sight first.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't seen anything like that one. I like the originality of the catty.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is thinking outside the box :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

here's some more build photos, an adjustable pin sight made from a 1" steel pipe (machined edge) and a threaded 10/32 hole for a sharpened Allen bolt. The outside is lined with sticky backed felt with a hole punched out for the screw, the felt allowed the pin sight to be clamped in the machined scope mount (the pill shaped cut out) and rotated based on grip (still not settled on grip stance yet on this one)










The final assembly.










I then machined and sunk a cylinder of HDPE into the bottom of the handle.










....to attach a rifle swivel mount for a wrist strap (since the handle is so short)










Here's the the grip, I've shot it a few times this morning before I had to run a bunch of errands (the pin sight is untested yet)










I added a quick and cheap zooming Sipik flashlight to the other scope mount and we are off to the races!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Quick update. The pin sight is AMAZING.

I was reliable hitting a can at 10 yards then adjusted the sight and shot it at 18 yards.

I am preeeeetttyyy happy with it.

I made a wrist strap but it needs to be revisit as it cut into my hand pretty badly.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

wow! Awesome stuff Metro!!


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Bad to the bone brother! Congradulations


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I am still surprised how well the pin sight works. Having shot a compound bow for so long it was nice to have some familiarity return to my new target shooting hobby.

For my first home made slingshot, I am astonished by the accuracy.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

That's sweet!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very slick. That sucker is high speed/low drag I tell ya.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

How about THIS!

I can't get away from SlingBows....I swapped out the dual TBB band set for a triple short TBB arrow band set with served string and D-loop. Also added a brush head with the middle bristles cut down to hold the arrow better.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, it looks really impressive  very militaristic style!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sharker said:


> Wow, it looks really impressive  very militaristic style!


Thanks Sharker!

I figure if I am going to hop on this forum, better have some fun goods to contribute with!

Just wait for the 2nd and 3rd gens....!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

It looks great. Sight pin, now that has to be a card cutter


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> It looks great. Sight pin, now that has to be a card cutter


What I really want to do is to get some fiber optic to make it a TRUE pin sight. Too bad the housings for bow sights are too large and also in wrong orientation.

I maybe able to find a single adjustable pin on ebay.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I had an idea and this extends from my larger build that is still in the works...full circle string stop and a proper whisker biscuit! Also, a new cushier felt lined wrist brace.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Trying out tubes!!

Machined 5/32 holes into the scope mounts to thread in some thin 1845 tubing. Very fast!

Also added a spigot to thread on a bow stabilizer. I have a heavier one for when I shoot arrows. A small rubber one for steel shot.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Whoaaa ... COOL ... perfect for zorro's roaming the street at night stealthy activities h34r:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Whoaaa ... COOL ... perfect for zorro's roaming the street at night stealthy activities h34r:


I just got a bunch of other Picatinny stuff in the mail today, I am going to make an even smaller one! Also, a compact one to shoot arrows too!


----------

